

Tesla Phones Home - jnorthrop
http://jnorthrop.me/tesla-phones-home

======
Artemis2
I feel that this kind of "feature" is somewhat necessary for things such as
Tesla cars, because there is something more important than protecting some
industrial secrets: there are also lives involved. That doesn't happens with
your MacBook or your Samsung tablet because nobody will die if you access the
terminal.

